# Delicious Grilled Sheephead



## kennethmandel62

I decided to try a new recipe and it turned out GREAT! Yall should definitely try this one. It was very easy and of course healthier than the always famous, delicious fried fish.

Ingredients

1 clove garlic, minced <UL><LI>6 tablespoons olive oil <LI>1 teaspoon dried basil <LI>1 teaspoon salt <LI>1 teaspoon ground black pepper <LI>1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice <LI>1 tablespoon chopped parsley <LI>2 filletssheephead </LI>[/list]<DIV id=floatbox><DIV id=floatboxpadding><DIV id=recipeactionbox><DIV class=raised><B class=top><B class=b1>[/B]<B class=b2>[/B]<B class=b3>[/B]<B class=b4>[/B][/B]<DIV class=boxcontent><DIV id=recipeactionboxheader>


DIRECTIONS</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class="recipe centercontent" style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0pt; MARGIN: 0pt 0pt 15px 8px">
<LI>In a stainless steel or glass bowl, combine garlic, olive oil, basil, salt, pepper, lemon juice, and parsley. <LI>Place thesheephead filets in a shallow glass dish, and pour the marinade over the fish.Place in the refrigerator for 1 hour, turning occasionally. <LI>Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat and lightly oil grate. Set grate 4 inches from the heat. <LI>RemoveSheephead filets from marinade and drain off the excess. Grill filets 5-7 minutes per side or until fish is done when easily flaked with a fork. </LI>
</DIV>


----------



## Clay-Doh

Besides the recipe...pictures even make it better! :hungry

Thanx!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

Kennethmandel62:

Very good--Well done--I like it. BT66:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## d45miller

WOW!! The end result looks incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------

